
Purpose of Life - sandy_online
What is the purpose of life? What do you think? Whats the point of suffering even though it is going to be a waste eventually?
======
aitoehigie
Instead of answering, I am more concerned about the state of mind that
produced that thought. Are you in a healthy place right now?

~~~
sandy_online
Should i mourn about my miseries or a simple no ? Which makes more sense?

~~~
aitoehigie
I know it seems cliché but things do get better with time. Its going to get
better

~~~
sandy_online
Just because some one says it does not mean it is going to be okay . I had to
leave my home where i was lived for more than 10 years . No going back. Dad
had to move out from us due to issues. No going back to anything. He cant come
back. Isolated. alone. far away. had to leave major household items. When
would it get beter?

